# 18" DOVII



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

DAMN


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

what size tank do you have that in.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

240


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

holy cow


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats not a fish thats a whale!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

wooah momma... that is a Monster for sure. Damn look at them chompers!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

damn thats big, great fish


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

some go0d pic's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

one word: AWESOME.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

thePACK© said:


> one word: AWESOME.


thank's br0


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

wow, he looks incredible.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That thing is massive looks awsome


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very impressive man-Beautiful specimen too


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

holy! how long have u had him? and at what size!?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

NIce fish..good pics too..


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

That thing is a monster!


----------



## cichlidman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome fish in every way! Big Dovii are king!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is impressive.

Now throw in some guppies and see if he even bothers with them!









Or maybe not... he might chase one right through the glass of the tank.


----------

